# What am I ???



## "Mike" (Nov 29, 2011)

A Pencil!


----------



## Kennyd (Nov 29, 2011)

jbltwin1 said:


> A Pencil!





Bill Gruby said:


> Nope but on the right path.
> 
> "Billy G" :thumbzup::thumbzup::thumbzup:



Eraser?

Or, my Ass...its been accused of having lead in it before:lmao:


----------



## Old Iron (Nov 29, 2011)

Bench or desk!:biggrin:

Paul


----------



## Old Iron (Nov 29, 2011)

And I have a good electric one in my shop.:whistle:

Paul


----------



## Kennyd (Nov 29, 2011)

No fair.  I want my money back.

I only use Pentel 0.7 or 0.9 mechanical pencil's so I do not own a sharpener.


----------



## Kennyd (Nov 29, 2011)

Paddy OFernichur said:


> Pentel 0.5 and sometimes a 0.7 for me. I assume that's what you meant. A 0.07 or 0.09 would be extra-super fine!


Thanks, post is now corrected.


----------



## Tony Wells (Nov 30, 2011)

Me too, Ed. I have a couple of 0.5 pencils, but I think the 0.7 gets the most use. I also have a leadholder that I use often, but it's only when I want a very fine line, so into the pointer it goes. Makes a good supply of graphite available at the same time. All the young CAD users probably don't even know what I am talking about. Of course, I haven't used the Mars-Staedtler pen in ages, so I bet my ink bottle is all dried up.


----------



## Tony Wells (Nov 30, 2011)

DaveH said:


> Well I think you need to get yourselves some "Man Pencils" and stop with this sissy 0.5, 0,7 stuff:lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:
> 
> 
> View attachment 30548
> ...



That's what the lead holder is for, Dave. It uses 2.0mm leads. :biggrin:


----------

